# Why the 'Dislike this post' button?



## A4K (Aug 1, 2014)

While using my girlfriend's smart phone, I've twice accidently posted 'dislikes' when I was trying to post 'likes', either from my clumsy fingers or the over sensitive touch screen.
Sorry to the guys concerned!

In any case - how come this button? Would anybody actually use it?

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 1, 2014)

I have used it once. That dubious honour went to Terry for subjecting us to another one of his really bad jokes  Sorry mate!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2014)

Like, I dislike posts that, like, diss dislike buttons.


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 1, 2014)

I had a couple of people "dislike" a few of my posts but I can't for the life of me figure out what they disliked. Personally, the "dislike" button seems a bit of a waste of time. Just because someone disagrees with another person shouldn't be cause to "dislike" a post...and the mods are pretty responsive in sorting out those who go beyond established behavioural norms. I say get rid of the "dislike" button!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah, I think I was one of the first casualties of that feature...NJACO got me with it the first day it was available...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Aug 1, 2014)

I think Andy has a point, using it for Terry's jokes... (His hat must have more travel miles than a Boeing 747!)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2014)

Dislike me!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Dislike Dislike:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Dislike me!


How's this for reverse psychology?


----------



## rochie (Aug 2, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Dislike me!



i already do for calling the real Lightning ugly !!!!!

shame on you Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 2, 2014)

The REAL lightning? The ghost of Kelly Johnson will haunt you for the rest of your days sir for that blasphemy! Shame on you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2014)

May the fleas of thousands of camels move into your crotch and buttox and your arms shrink, as therefore you shall be unable to scratch....

.....or something in that direction!

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 2, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> The REAL lightning? The ghost of Kelly Johnson will haunt you for the rest of your days sir for that blasphemy! Shame on you!


wasnt the P-38 a rip off of Howard Hughes's design............ (runs away laughing)


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2014)

The 'Dislike' button is there for the sole purpose of marking any and all posts which include mention of, or, heaven forbid, a photo of a Wil .... one of those things!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Spitfire?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2014)

Wash your mouth out with diesel fuel boy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 3, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Yeah, I think I was one of the first casualties of that feature...NJACO got me with it the first day it was available...


Dammit...he did it again!!

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Spitfire?




Nope ... Martlet...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Aaah...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 3, 2014)

*HEY!!!*

Who stole the "give bacon" button???

Whoever did that, will get a dislike from me every freakin' day of the year for the next 10 years...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Aug 3, 2014)

There ya go Dave, just for you mate 

Sooo... if you can thank someone for a 'like', is there a 'f*** you' button for a dislike..? (I'll get you yet Chris my friend!  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 3, 2014)

Airframes said:


> The 'Dislike' button is there for the sole purpose of marking any and all posts which include mention of, or, heaven forbid, a photo of a Wil .... one of those things!



Or the mention of 'turkey bacon'...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah the dislike button is kind of pointless...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 3, 2014)

A4K said:


> There ya go Dave, just for you mate
> 
> Sooo... if you can thank someone for a 'like', is there a 'f*** you' button for a dislike..? (I'll get you yet Chris my friend!  )


Evan, you rock, buddy!

I have also learned a very interesting fact: If you nail someone with a dislike, it takes their bacon away for the day!!

How utterly evil is that??


----------



## Marcel (Aug 4, 2014)

Hmmm, I dislike the discussion. ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 5, 2014)

Can we replace the "Dislike" button with an "Argument" button so we know when there's a good scrap going on? Ofcourse we'd probably need 2 buttons, one for the 15-minute argument and one for the full half-hour!

I'll get me coat...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2014)

stupid git...................

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 5, 2014)

Now we see the repression inherent in the system!

HELP! HELP!! I'M BEING REPRESSED!!!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2014)

Look, its people like you wot cause unrest!

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2014)

How about a "I don't have to take this, I'm going home." a la Steve Urkel button....?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2014)

Njaco said:


> stupid git...................


NOW...where's your bacon?? 

bwah hah hah hah


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2014)

I thought it was there so we could all tell Jan what we really think of his posts...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> NOW...where's your bacon??
> 
> bwah hah hah hah




.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2014)

Why does the term "Palm Springs" seem a little disturbing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

